# hand rearing rabbits?



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

just wonderin if anyone has ever hand reared baby rabbits? if so how old were they when you started and how much success did you have?


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

i hand reared 2 litters one litter from about 2 weeks ..mum died.....other littler was from 5 days old as mum refused to have anythin to do with them, i didnt loose one baby , i kept them indoors in a hutch so night feeds were easier , hard work but worth it in the end ...just to add 2 from the 5 day old litter died last year at the grand old age of 11 , i bottle fed them all on welpi and have to say it was great to see them grow....umm may have pics of them running around my make shift bed in dining room will see if i can fish them out tomoz and post them


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Are you sure they are abandoned?? As rabbits dont sit with the kits like other animals and feed them only a couple of times in 24 hours. Heres the link I found CottonTails Rabbit Rescue - Hand Rearing Orphan Baby Rabbits


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Are you sure they are abandoned?? As rabbits dont sit with the kits like other animals and feed them only a couple of times in 24 hours. Heres the link I found CottonTails Rabbit Rescue - Hand Rearing Orphan Baby Rabbits


thanks shell, they arent abandoned yet, im just preparing, as i dont want what happened last time to happen with the other rabbit again..... ive literally caught her just after giving birth. The rabbits free roam in the rodent room, so ive moved her into a pen and carried the babies over in their nest..... probably worrying unduly but i want to prepare, its her first litter. im sat in the rodent room now watchin quietly, she seems to be doin ok, licked them a couple of times, then shes gone off to feed, drink and clean herself up.

i just wanted to know how successful hand rearin is should it come to it, as its heart breakin enough findin a litter lost nevermind after hand rearin it for a few days only to lose them


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I can understand how you feel. good luck hun


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

yyaayyy Baby Oranges :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: hope she does OK hun and the babies grow into healthy ickle cute orange bundles


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Cat, I hand reared 4 baby wild rabbits from they were about 6/7 days old last year, so if I can offer any advice please feel free to pm me!

The good thing about feeding handrearing baby rabbits is that they only need to be fed 4 times a day and not every 2 hours like other furry critters.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thanks shell, they arent abandoned yet, im just preparing, as i dont want what happened last time to happen with the other rabbit again..... ive literally caught her just after giving birth. The rabbits free roam in the rodent room, so ive moved her into a pen and carried the babies over in their nest..... probably worrying unduly but i want to prepare, its her first litter. im sat in the rodent room now watchin quietly, she seems to be doin ok, licked them a couple of times, then shes gone off to feed, drink and clean herself up.
> 
> i just wanted to know how successful hand rearin is should it come to it, as its heart breakin enough findin a litter lost nevermind after hand rearin it for a few days only to lose them


Most breeders will try fostering first then if that dosent work they will try to keep the rabbit still and let the babies feed from her. Unfortuneatly whilst some have great sucess there is a lot of risks in hand rearing them on replacement milks. If she does abandon the litter try find a breeder in your area with a doe thats got a small litter of kits, they will usually take the rabbits until they are old enough for weaning. Dont worry too much though : victory: Oh and 18-24 hours after she gives birth move her away and check all the babies, if they look like they have swallowed a ping pong ball belly then they should be fine just keep checking for it .


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Good luck hun, hope mummy bunny does well for her litter, cant wait to see pics


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks guys

just to let you know, i dont think she has left them and its lookin good i just posted this thread to be totally prepared n gain from other peoples experiences. i peeked in on them this morning and they are all still there, i will check when i get home to see if they have ping pong bellies :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thanks guys
> 
> just to let you know, i dont think she has left them and its lookin good i just posted this thread to be totally prepared n gain from other peoples experiences. i peeked in on them this morning and they are all still there, i will check when i get home to see if they have ping pong bellies :lol2:


Sounds promising Cat, fingers crossed then!! :2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thanks guys
> 
> just to let you know, i dont think she has left them and its lookin good i just posted this thread to be totally prepared n gain from other peoples experiences. i peeked in on them this morning and they are all still there, i will check when i get home to see if they have ping pong bellies :lol2:


Sounds good and you definitely wont be able to miss they're bellies!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Sounds good and you definitely wont be able to miss they're bellies!


they were a bit saggy n wrinkled this mornin but they were also covered in hey which was obscurin my view of them, pus its only been like 8 hours since they were born


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fingers crossed for you Cat


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

I have hand reared rabbits, puppies, guinea pigs, rats and 1 hamster ... all made it apart from 1 rabbit hich was the runtof the litter.

The russian hamster was the only real challenge and lived in a cooks matches match box for a while ! Cute tho and literally had to hang a droplet of shirleys off my finger for him.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

taraliz said:


> I have hand reared rabbits, puppies, guinea pigs, rats and 1 hamster ... all made it apart from 1 rabbit hich was the runtof the litter.
> 
> The russian hamster was the only real challenge and lived in a cooks matches match box for a while ! Cute tho and literally had to hang a droplet of shirleys off my finger for him.


A good idea for tiny wee critters like that is a paintbrush. 

Just dip a child's paintbrush in the milk and let them lick/suck the milk of off. I do that if I'm hand feeding bats and it works a treat!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

unfortunately one of the babies died. Last night one was a lot paler in colour than the others so didnt look as healthy. Ditta found it dead and buried in the hay earlier today, the others look well though. im totally gutted


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> unfortunately one of the babies died. Last night one was a lot paler in colour than the others so didnt look as healthy. Ditta found it dead and buried in the hay earlier today, the others look well though. im totally gutted


Oh poor little baby. Will keep my fingers crossed for the others xxx


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Never had experience with handrearing them Cat but i do have goats milk here if you need any! Dont know if thats any use for you. 

Sorry to hear about one of your babies dying, but glad the others are okay!


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

I love goats milk, do you deliver? lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Aaah sorry Cat but at least the rest are ok at the min.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ragmoth said:


> I love goats milk, do you deliver? lol


Haha, i dont pasturize or have a liscence to sell it, so can only sell as 'animal feed' i've got all the rules and regs etc but i cant be bothered to read through them now, and to be honest i dont get alot of it to sell it anyway, but always happy to help someone if they need it for raising baby animals, as its known as the universal replacer.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

just noticed your in Notts too! so if you do ever need any give us a shout and ill tyr and sort you out!


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Not only am i in Notts, i actually live in Hucknall. Small world and all that!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Hucknall :O

where abouts! haha, im near to where safeway was!


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Salterford road/Nabbs Lane area.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Oooh yeah i know! Ooer, very small world! lol:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Cat I've already commented on the other thread where you said what had happened, but I'm still upset for you!



farmercoope said:


> Never had experience with handrearing them Cat but i do have goats milk here if you need any! Dont know if thats any use for you.


I fed my baby rabbits a solution of goats milk, ABIDEC baby vitamins and pro-biotic yoghurt. Goat's milk is the best!!!

And yes all the new regulations that have come in over the years create a lot of work for farmers that's for sure!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

definitly agree, we cant even walk goats now.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It's no wonder farmers are coming out of farming.

My friend and her husband farmed until he retired, a little early a couple of years ago and when I asked him if he missed it, he said he missed the animals, but not the paperwork. The days of coming in after a hard day's work lambing or harvesting etc and being able to sit in a chair and have a cuppa and a doze in front of the fire were all long gone. Nowadays it's come in from a hard days graft and then try to work your way through sheafs and sheafs of paperwork. Such a shame really!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ask farmers what they think of DEFRA, but with most be prepared to duck soon after!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Haha, i dont pasturize or have a liscence to sell it, so can only sell as 'animal feed' i've got all the rules and regs etc but i cant be bothered to read through them now, and to be honest i dont get alot of it to sell it anyway, but always happy to help someone if they need it for raising baby animals, as its known as the universal replacer.


 You are allowed to sell it to be used by pets. What humans choose to do with it after they have bought it for 'their pets' is up to them. However, should they ever tell you that they drink it themselves, you are no longer allowed to sell it to them.
Quite how things work when I have visitors I have no idea since I drink only my own goats milk in tea and coffee.So I guess visitors will have to have it without milk, or I can make it with milk but they aren't allowed to drink it? Flipping daft rules and regs. In reality, goats do not have the range if diseases which cattle do. For the last 30 years I've drunk my goats milk and my son was brought up on it.
You don't have to have a licence to sell goats milk (for puppies and kittens of course). If you want to sell for humans, you need to have a proper milking parlour which gets stream cleaned daily etc. Bloody daft if you ask me. So I do sell a lot of my surplus goat milk for puppies and kittens in the village. Even people with no pets buy it as they like to offer it to the neighbour's dog or stray cat, or wild birds. It's quite amazing that wild birds get through a pint of goats milk a day isn't it?:whistling2:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Do you think my kitten would benefit from some goats milk, Fenwoman?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> You are allowed to sell it to be used by pets. What humans choose to do with it after they have bought it for 'their pets' is up to them. However, should they ever tell you that they drink it themselves, you are no longer allowed to sell it to them.
> Quite how things work when I have visitors I have no idea since I drink only my own goats milk in tea and coffee.So I guess visitors will have to have it without milk, or I can make it with milk but they aren't allowed to drink it? Flipping daft rules and regs. In reality, goats do not have the range if diseases which cattle do. For the last 30 years I've drunk my goats milk and my son was brought up on it.
> You don't have to have a licence to sell goats milk (for puppies and kittens of course). If you want to sell for humans, you need to have a proper milking parlour which gets stream cleaned daily etc. Bloody daft if you ask me. So I do sell a lot of my surplus goat milk for puppies and kittens in the village. Even people with no pets buy it as they like to offer it to the neighbour's dog or stray cat, or wild birds. It's quite amazing that wild birds get through a pint of goats milk a day isn't it?:whistling2:


 
I was going to say my mama buys about 4 pints a week for her dog too, and my mum gets a couple of pints every couple of days to give the worms.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Ragmoth said:


> Do you think my kitten would benefit from some goats milk, Fenwoman?


oh yes, the 'kitten' would benefit greatly from it :whistling2:

actually I have no idea. If it's never had milk before it might give it the squits.
Tabitha had raw egg for the first time today. She had no idea what to do with it so I dipped a finger in and dabbed it on her nose. She licked it off, then a light went on in her eyes and she sniffed what was in the bowl before taking another lick, then her tongue did a double take and started lapping for all she was worth. I've never seen a cat finished a raw egg as quickly as she did. Soon have her all plump again.


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Well he drinks Whiskas kitten milk with no probs but it's quite expensive. 

Jinx likes eggs but he prefers them scrambled than raw. And he is also partial to pinching salmon and tuna off the worktop when i cook it!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

how the hell has my bunny thread turned into the international goats milk meet???


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> unfortunately one of the babies died. Last night one was a lot paler in colour than the others so didnt look as healthy. Ditta found it dead and buried in the hay earlier today, the others look well though. im totally gutted


Sorry to hear that, dont know if this has been said already as I havnt read the whole thread but unfortunately some just dont make it, is the mother by any chance a dwarf?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> actually I have no idea. If it's never had milk before it might give it the squits.
> Tabitha had raw egg for the first time today. She had no idea what to do with it so I dipped a finger in and dabbed it on her nose. She licked it off, then a light went on in her eyes and she sniffed what was in the bowl before taking another lick, then her tongue did a double take and started lapping for all she was worth. I've never seen a cat finished a raw egg as quickly as she did. Soon have her all plump again.


Can never even crack an egg in this house before we hear that awful, ear pearcing siamese cat *MWEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOAAWWWW* from Eddie! :lol2:
I remember reading a good thread about the how the vitamins can have an effect on cats on pets hub, started giving it to our cats (only a few TBSP's each per day) and after about a week there was definitely a difference in energy levels and coat, never seen them healthier.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Sorry to hear that, dont know if this has been said already as I havnt read the whole thread but unfortunately some just dont make it, is the mother by any chance a dwarf?


no shes not a dwarf.....why do you ask? theyre orange rex rabbits, ill find piccies of um for ya


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> no shes not a dwarf.....why do you ask? theyre orange rex rabbits, ill find piccies of um for ya


Dwarf and some "mini" breeds of rabbit carry a dwarfing gene. When/if a inherits the drawfing gene from both parents then they will be born as "peanuts", this are noticeably different and smaller then others and they usually live no longer then 3 days as they cant digest milk, I was just wondering if that could of happened to one of the rabbits kits but if its not a dwarf or "mini" then it wont be.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

OMG!! rex's are like...the best!! They always look so huggable and snuggly:flrt::flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> OMG!! rex's are like...the best!! They always look so huggable and snuggly:flrt::flrt:


i know, theyre gorgeous, never been into rabbits til i saw these hehe


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Stunning bunnies. Rex Rabbits are so snuggley as they have wonderful fur:flrt: Will the new kits be Orange too? or is that a stupid question:whistling2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Stunning bunnies. Rex Rabbits are so snuggley as they have wonderful fur:flrt: Will the new kits be Orange too? or is that a stupid question:whistling2:


 
yes it is:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ditta said:


> yes it is:lol2:


 
lmao i repeated shells question out loud n ditta said " well mums dad n orange is dad so babies will be"

now whos the stupid one eh? :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

shell, go to bed! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

they are stunning little bunnies:flrt:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Awwwww i want a ginger, sorry i mean orange bunny wabbit!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Ragmoth said:


> Awwwww i want a ginger, sorry i mean orange bunny wabbit!!


 
im inlove with anything ginger!! except people :lol2: ask shell or ditta, i got a ginger fetish :flrt:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hmm not too keen on ginger folk myself. I thought my youngest was ginger when she was born, turned out to be dried blood. Nearly sent her dad out for some nice and easy! 

If you need a new home for one or 2 of the babies, providing everything goes ok, gimme a shout  xxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im inlove with anything ginger!! except people :lol2: ask shell or ditta, i got a ginger fetish :flrt:


 
LOL an i need to stop pointing out pics of ginger kitties to you too :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL an i need to stop pointing out pics of ginger kitties to you too :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


lmao yeah you do, cos i have one on order shold she have anymore like thatlovely little girl :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> lmao i repeated shells question out loud n ditta said " well mums dad n orange is dad so babies will be"
> 
> now whos the stupid one eh? :lol2:


HA but if you breed Labradors or such and mate 2 yellows they can still have black pups or vica versa if they carry that colour sooooooooooo IMO one of your rabbits might carry a different colour if they have different coloured relatives.................................... so bloody there:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Not such a stupid question is it:whistling2:


My OH went mad when he knew a Skunk was coming to visit.............he wants to meet him too and my daughter will take a day off work if need be. Maybe I should put banners up and lay out a red carpet just for Dom


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> HA but if you breed Labradors or such and mate 2 yellows they can still have black pups or vica versa if they carry that colour sooooooooooo IMO one of your rabbits might carry a different colour if they have different coloured relatives.................................... so bloody there:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Not such a stupid question is it:whistling2:
> 
> ...


youe too kind shell


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Whats wrong with ginger, I'm a ginger tom.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Cat officially has a ginger fetish.................It will be a Tamworth Pig next so beware Ditta dont say you havent been warned:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> lmao yeah you do, cos i have one on order shold she have anymore like thatlovely little girl :flrt:


LOL i know you told me 

bad me hee hee :lol2::lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Ps Glad the bunnies are ok.

Neil


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Please make it known that Cat has been tampering with my post:whistling2:
Nowt wrong with Ginger peeps my daughter is engaged to a sexy redhead:2thumb:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm certainly not sexy, just a ginger tom :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Ask farmers what they think of DEFRA, but with most be prepared to duck soon after!


Don't need to - I know enough farmers to be well aware of what their answer will be!



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> how the hell has my bunny thread turned into the international goats milk meet???


:roll2MSL!!!

Lovely bunnies by the way - I had a Havana Rex called Basil a few years ago now, he was just the cuddliest, snuggliest bunny, just like yours, but I never had the pink hair to go with him!! :whistling2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Stunning bunnies. Rex Rabbits are so snuggley as they have wonderful fur:flrt: Will the new kits be Orange too? or is that a stupid question:whistling2:


 
Not necessarily.. if the parents are carrying recessive genes the babies could be a variety of colours! Cat will be able to pretty much tell though as even before they get fur they will all look the same. 

I would think these were bred for colour meaning they came from a line of orange and will only throw orange.

If the babies are all orange they will be very pink and at about day 6 when the fur comes in it will look orange and the inside of their ears will be white. If they are dark coloured they will be dark skinned before the fur comes in.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Not necessarily.. if the parents are carrying recessive genes the babies could be a variety of colours! Cat will be able to pretty much tell though as even before they get fur they will all look the same.
> 
> I would think these were bred for colour meaning they came from a line of orange and will only throw orange.
> 
> If the babies are all orange they will be very pink and at about day 6 when the fur comes in it will look orange and the inside of their ears will be white. If they are dark coloured they will be dark skinned before the fur comes in.


 
Thankyou Pouchie a bit of sense at last:whistling2: Cat please take note:lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> HA but if you breed Labradors or such and mate 2 yellows they can still have black pups or vica versa if they carry that colour sooooooooooo IMO one of your rabbits might carry a different colour if they have different coloured relatives.................................... so bloody there


these are from orange x orange matings and the parents were orange x orange matings I have the mum to Cat's she was bred from a top show breeder down south :lol2:

Glad babies are doing great I love Orange Rex's have quickly become my fave colour but then I am slightly biased with owning oranges


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Cat look up golden gurnseys, theyre gingerish goats! And its turned into a goat milk meet because we love goat milk!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Cat look up golden gurnseys, theyre gingerish goats! And its turned into a goat milk meet because we love goat milk![/quote


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> these are from orange x orange matings and the parents were orange x orange matings I have the mum to Cat's she was bred from a top show breeder down south :lol2:
> 
> Glad babies are doing great I love Orange Rex's have quickly become my fave colour but then I am slightly biased with owning oranges


 
Simply explained Thankyou:notworthy:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

kodakira said:


> Whats wrong with ginger, I'm a ginger tom.


 
i never said there was owt wrong with ginger people, i just said i dont have a fetish for them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i never said there was owt wrong with ginger people, i just said i dont have a fetish for them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i love ginger animals ginger cats are the best i always have to grab there face not nastily but u knw jus pop my hand over there head then give em kisses and cuddles haha.. and your ginger bunnie are lovely seen them in rodent room hehe


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> farmercoope said:
> 
> 
> > Cat look up golden gurnseys, theyre gingerish goats! And its turned into a goat milk meet because we love goat milk![/quote
> ...


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Can never even crack an egg in this house before we hear that awful, ear pearcing siamese cat *MWEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOAAWWWW* from Eddie! :lol2:
> I remember reading a good thread about the how the vitamins can have an effect on cats on pets hub, started giving it to our cats (only a few TBSP's each per day) and after about a week there was definitely a difference in energy levels and coat, never seen them healthier.


 Siamese cats don't say MWEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOAAWWWW* they say
" Bwwwwaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh" :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My Siamese have always said WOOOOOOOOOWOOOOOOOW:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

only 2 babies left


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh poo  Keeping all crossable bodyparts crossed xxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> only 2 babies left


 
 hun 

so sorry 

RIP other lil bubbas


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Siamese cats don't say MWEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOAAWWWW* they say
> " Bwwwwaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh" :lol2:


Either way, its annoying, echos whenever possible and is most popular at 2am in the morning :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> only 2 babies left


So sorry to hear that  are they being left/taken out of the nest or are they still in the nest when you find them?
If they are not showing signs of being fed (squeaking, "eeeeep"'ing, wrinkly etc) then I would take them out, keep the mom still with a treat and put the babies under the mom, let them feed for at least 15 minutes or until they stop for a few minutes. If they are being fed there isnt much you can do  
RIP. Little ones.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> My Siamese have always said WOOOOOOOOOWOOOOOOOW:whistling2:


Mine always said "bwaaaaahhhhh" or just plain "waaaaaaaahhhhhhhh". Someone said they thought they heard a baby crying in my house.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Mine always said "bwaaaaahhhhh" or just plain "waaaaaaaahhhhhhhh". Someone said they thought they heard a baby crying in my house.


 
LOL the woman across the road from me used to have one an in the summer when doors are open all you could hear was the sound of a baby crying was the cat waaaaaaaahhhhhhing for food :lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Good luck with the last couple of bunnies.

Neil


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oh no so sorry Cat. Are they wrinkley or smooth?(wrinkley means dehydrated) RIP baby buns.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Mine always said "bwaaaaahhhhh" or just plain "waaaaaaaahhhhhhhh". Someone said they thought they heard a baby crying in my house.


Must be the North South divide:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i dunno, when they wriggle theyre wrinkley but other times theyre not. She had started to eat one of them  i dont now whether to remove or let nature take its course? she wont learn if i take them away from her? and hand rearin doesnt have the biggest chance of suvival

i dunno what to do!!

gunna put her over them after tea n see what happens


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i dunno, when they wriggle theyre wrinkley but other times theyre not. She had started to eat one of them  i dont now whether to remove or let nature take its course? she wont learn if i take them away from her? and hand rearin doesnt have the biggest chance of suvival
> 
> i dunno what to do!!
> 
> gunna put her over them after tea n see what happens


If you want to, you can do this and it looks like its the biggest chance of the babies survival at the moment.
Take the babies with the nest and put them in a small box like a shoebox, put the mom in the box for the babies to suckle and give her a treat to keep her still, then after 15-20 minutes take the babies and put them in a clothes draw or somewhere safe but not too warm or cold, keep them covered with fur and hay. Put the mother over them every 5-6 hours during the day for 15 minutes then put back in the draw or wherever you choose to keep them. They will be fine throughout the night without a feed as long as they are kept warm and are fed last thing at night, and first thing in the morning. If the mum hasnt put alot of fur with them then you may be able to pull some fur from her belly/dew lap to put over the babies (there should be loose "tufts", if not then dont bother) but its not too important if they are kept warm. After feeding, if the mum dosent "clean" them you will need to take some warm water and a bit of cotton wool or soft tissue, dip it into the warm water then rub it over the babys genitals to help them go to the toilet. If even this fails (wich it VERY rarely does then get in touch with some breeders and see if they have a nursing experienced doe who can foster them. Rabbits are usually excepting espcially if they have a small litter. Also make sure she is producing milk. : victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Has Pimp not got a Mum?


----------

